# DAKAR RALLY



## Pulsar Turbo '03' (Dec 15, 2004)

hey there Guy's How do you think The Nissan's will Go In the DAKAR RALLY Next Year?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm gonna edit it.....it's DAKAR rally


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have seen it on speed but i never know when it will come on, kinda like the simpsons, i catch it every now and then. but its really cool, i love the trucks, there awsome.


----------



## Pulsar Turbo '03' (Dec 15, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i have seen it on speed but i never know when it will come on, kinda like the simpsons, i catch it every now and then. but its really cool, i love the trucks, there awsome.


Yeah same me But I still get to Watch it here and there. Yep your Rite I like the Trucks as well Thre amazing.


----------



## Pulsar Turbo '03' (Dec 15, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I'm gonna edit it.....it's DAKAR rally


Thanks Dude. :thumbup: My Mistake lol


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Nissan uses the Murano's for this even right?

I watch it when it's on, it's crazy. I think they even have people on dirt bikes run it too.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"Nissan uses the Murano's for this even right?"_

Nope, I'm pretty sure they are pick-ups but have an aero-shaped cap on the back so at first glance they look like Muranos. 

http://www.nissan-motorsports.com/EN/RACE/DAKAR2005/index.html

Still, in the Dakar, they are classified as "cars." There are three classes: Motorcycles, cars (SUVs, pick-ups & dune buggies) and trucks. The trucks are massive straight-jobs like you'd rent from Ryder, etc ...

It took me a couple years to really get into this event but after last year, with mad Man McCrae behind the wheel of a Nissan truck, I was hooked.

But this year, Speed Channel has decided to bag the event. :balls: At best, we'll get a 1-hour recap late in January or February.  

I'm reduced to following this event on the net: 

http://www.dakar.com/2005/us/index.html

I feel a nasty letter to Speed Channel bubbling up within me.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

I CAN GARUNTEE YOU 99.931241267341% (caps my bad lol) that if they advertised it better a crap load of people would watch it! rallye is becomeing really really popular because of the evo and STI coming from over sea's and the AWD craze people are hooked on this type of raceing! it really is far more exciting than nascar or even F-1 (but F-1 still rocks my socks) the abuse that these cars take is insain


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm with 'ya *1.6pete*. The main problem with rallying is that Americans simply haven't been exposed to it enough in an organized form. Anyone who's driven fast on dirt roads can identify how much fun it is ... and how hard it is to do for hundreds of miles without crashing.

There's no good reason it doesn't get more attention than it currently does. 

Even orse than WRC, look at the scant coverage given to SCCA Pro Rally even though it happens right here in the States! 

I hope you're right. I hope some of the current hot street cars drawing their heritage from rallying (along with excellent rallying videogames) will grow interest in the sport.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I just found out that the Dakar rally, some after-the-fact coverage will be on OLN. 

http://ww2.olntv.com/default.asp

I think it's the week _after_ the event concludes.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

It looks like Mad Man McRae and his kick-butt Nissan are ... well, kicking butt!! 

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...104/sp_wl_afp/automotorallydakar_050104214136


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_From Scotsman.com:_ 

*McRae rushed to hospital after 70mph desert crash*
_by JIM MCGILL _

COLIN McRae was airlifted to hospital last night after surviving a serious accident in the Dakar Rally. 

The 36-year-old from Lanark will fly back to Scotland today with his body in one piece but his rally hopes in tatters after the 70mph crash in his Nissan (pick-up). 

McRae started yesterday’s 300-mile stage leading the event by over five minutes, and was on course to further extend his advantage having been quickest through the first two checkpoints. 

But 40 miles from the end of the stage McRae and his Swedish co-driver Tina Thorner were caught in a sandstorm which severely reduced their vision, causing the pair to misjudge a jump at the top of a giant sand dune. 

The Nissan flew over the brow of the dune and the car pitched end-over-end before coming to rest on its side, scattering debris around it. The main body of the vehicle did not, however, disintegrate upon impact. 

Both McRae and Thorner, who tackled the event together last year, were immediately airlifted from the scene to a bivouac in Zouerat in Mauritania by a television helicopter. 

Race officials said McRae was well enough to be on his feet immediately after the crash. The Nissan team doctor gave both competitors a full medical check and though McRae admitted he was suffering from blurred vision, the examination confirmed neither had suffered any serious injuries. McRae was then taken straight to his hotel and ordered to rest. 

"Things had been looking good as we went through the stage," explained McRae. "We knew we were up on the rest of the field and we were on course to extend our overall lead. But Dakar has a reputation for kicking you just when you least expect it. 

"We’d been over various jumps through the stage and everything had been fine. Then the wind got up and the sand started blowing. 

"We came to another jump which looked just like all the others we had negotiated but because of the poor visibility we didn’t see that it was actually significantly bigger than anything else we’d tackled. 

"All I remember is the car took off when we got to the top of the dune. Next thing I knew was we’d come to a halt on the other side. It’s deeply disappointing because the team had worked so well and I felt we had a terrific chance to win." 

Robby Gordon’s hopes of glory on his Dakar Rally debut are in jeopardy after the NASCAR star suffered an accident. Gordon, who has enjoyed success on rally raids in the United States, crashed his Volkswagen heavily just after checkpoint one of yesterday’s stage and lost valuable time with front brake and gearbox troubles. The American had been running seventh overnight. 

= = = = =

If you search Yahoo Sports using the term "Dakar" you can find pics of the wreck. The truck held pretty well, considering.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

...And it's over.

Despite a valliant effort by Nissan drivers Ari Vatanen and Giniel DeVilliers in the final stages, Mitsubishi scored another one-two with Stephane Peterhansel winning a second year in a row. Replacing former champion Hiroshi Masuoka (who was disqualified for missing a checkpoint on day 10, then retired with engine problems) in the 2nd spot this year is Luc Alphand, who managed to put a 3 hour overall lead on the 3rd place finisher, Volkswagen's Jutta Kleinschmidt. DeVilliers was the top Nissan runner, finishing 4th overall.

Congratulations to everyone who finished the Paris Dakar rally, and better luck next year to Nissan's factory drivers.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Well it's a huge accomplishement to even finish that race let alone place well.


----------

